# Hurricane video clip - in the shop at IWM Duxford



## Royzee617 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hurricane video clip - in the shop at IWM Duxford - a couple of years ago we were strolling around the museum and the Hawker Hurricane was in the paint shop having some new nose-art.

I filmed it from left and right. Sorry about my inane twittering.

Momentarily you can see the Dragon Rapide returning from a pleasure flight over Cambridge. I had my first ever flight in a plane similar to this at Sywell, ca 1980. Will put up some other clips which include this and other warbirds in due course.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is a photo of what this aircraft looks like with the panels in place.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice! One of my favorites.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

yes i too am a huge fan of the BBMF............


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 9, 2005)

Is it a BBMF Hurri?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

yes a Mk.IIC LF363.............


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 10, 2005)

This pic was taken at Duxford.... what was a BBMF plane doing there?

Just to make you guys really really really jealous.... I have sat in not only the BBMF Lanc but also one of the Spits and a Hurri!

Bet you don't believe me but it is true.... in the early 80s I we had a special visit c/o The Nene Valley Aviation Soc. Wish I had the camcorder back then....


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 10, 2005)

Lucky, I've seen the BBMF at Coningsby and that was amazing, but having a seat inside them- wow!


----------



## legionnaire (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi guys, having read your messages. I thought I would put in my tuppenceworth.
Seven Years ago I was living in South Wales. I worked in No2 Hanger on Llandow airfield. The only hanger damaged by German bombs in WWII. Being a Prop. Job. Nutter. I loved the history of the airfields around us, and nosed around them with my son. My Son was in the local ATC and thier camp that year was Conningsby. That year the Lanc was down at St Athens being given a good going over and a new paint job. 
One of the guys in the hangers where I worked was an aircraft nut too and somehow met the guys who were to do the test flight. So there I was one day, sitting in my house in the valleys. Minding my own business, when I heard a rumble coming up the valley. In my own head I was confused. It sounded like an aeroplane but not like anything that normaly flew round our area. It was kinda familiar but couldnt put my finger on it. I asked my wife to look out the window to see what it could be.
Being a long suffering wife, dragged round many a windy airfield. She knew many aircraft at a glance. When she went all wwoooo hheeeeee. OH GOD ITS A LANCASTER.(not its THE Lancaster) I jumped out my chair to look(my wife can pull wicked pranks on me). OH GAWD she was correct. It was going to fly directly over our house. We both ran for the back door grabbing my loaded camera on the way. Well we both got jammed in the door and I missed getting a shot of and get good focus. I was gutted. How could that happen to me. I gave my wife such a spoiled boy look, lip hanging out. Well there is a god. The lancaster flew round turning back down the valley back over our house. Yes I got the shot this time, two shots slightly out of focus but one was absolutely spot on. Later that year my son went to Conningsby and we have a photo of him with his flight stood and seated in front of the "Old Lady".
This year at the RAF Leuchers Battle of Britain at home day(september 2006) I again got a fantastic shot of her on a wonderfully warm summer day. It may not be as good a tale as sitting in it etc. but I too have a warm affection for a great old bird. I have other tales, but will keep them for another day. Hope to get a jaw with you guys again. Be lucky


----------

